# Old timey meal tonight



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Fried cabbage, fried canned bacon, fried taters and fried corn meal johnny cake with molasses and sourwood honey. It goes well with 36* temps and light rain with an occassional ice pellet mixed in. All cooked on a wood stove.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Throw a few redpepper flakes in that cabbage and its perfect.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Tell me more about fried cabbage. We boil our cabbage with red pepper flakes in it. Then eat with just a little vinegar.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*I would have never guessed you would put vinegar on anything,*

being from NC. Finger, you slice the cabbage cross grain or across the stalk for a better description. I slice mine at 1/2" thich or so. Dip in egg and milk mixture, then coat with flour and cornmeal[half and half]. I secure the leaves with round toothpicks to hold it together. Fry in med. hot grease til golden brown. Wrap lips around it and go. WV, you keep the red pepper flakes.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

never heard of that before. May give it a try. 

Darin


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

I just slice mine like you said but fry in bacon grease,season with the pepper flakes and start it with just a dab of h2o let the water evaporate and continue tofry till soft and slightly brown. My favorite way to fix cabbage.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Funny....the sponsored add at the bottom when I was viewing this was Pepto Bismol


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

keep the bacon grease to fry bread in for breakfast. Works best over an open camp fire though to get that real smoked flavour.
It works really good if you're working out in the cold for long periods.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Gotta love fried foods;Theres a place in Texas that deep fries Bacon.I could never eat anything like that;I like Southern Fried Stuff but within reason Im trying to watch my weight.If I eat the fried Bacon I will gain 10lbs in one meal;even if I just came back from a 10K Run.It sounds good though.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Everything tastes better fried in bacon grease.... one of my favorites... sausage and cabbage fried in bacon grease. mmmmm Good cracker !


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

what's canned bacon?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

yerby, ain't had time to answer you before, so he it is. I covered it in my thread awhile back on "Hog killin at Thanksgiving" on Jan12, 2011 along with other stuff you might find interesting. If you don't find it, post back.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

WD you coulda got full at my tabel tonight,smoked a butt all day had fried cabbage[my way] butterbeans a mashedpotato casserole opened a jar of homecanned apples to go with the pork,hard to beat.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Sho sounds good. That kinda cookin won't make you live longer, but sho do make you die happier.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Learn something new every day. I never knew they made such a thing. Got me jonesing for bacon now.


----------

